# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Patsy Ends It

## soapfreak

Pasty Kensit Emmerdale character could fake her own death in a sensational new storyline.
Blonde Pasty 37 who plays scheming Sadie King will pretend to jump off a cliff after her character runs away with Cain Dingle.
Insiders say the episode will be shown next year.
But they insist Patsy will not be leaving the soap.
A source said "Pasty has recently signed a one year contract. She is committed to the soap. "This is a storyline that is being talked about at the moment although no film decisions have been taken.
"There will then be lots of twist and turns afterwards before her charcter returns."
Pasty will take a break in the next few months to appear in pantomine and has also filmed scenes for a move called Played starring Val Kilmer

----------


## Luna

Shouldn't this be in rumour mill?

----------


## Bad Wolf

moving.........
*DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THE SPOLIER SECTION UNLESS THEY HAVE BEEN CONFIRMED.....*

----------


## alan45

Any storyline which results in the absence of the wooden Ms Kensit from our screens would be welcomed by me

----------


## xCharliex

I reckon its a load of rubbish! Considering Patsy is in it for at least another year much to a lot of your disgust! But i love her !!! Sadie is fab

----------


## Abi

I read this in the Sun as well. Could be quite good if it happened

----------


## chance

copying the kim tate story arent they?

----------


## xCharliex

> copying the kim tate story arent they?


My thoughts exactly thats why i hope its not true

----------


## Abi

Knowing the Sun, it isn't  :Big Grin:

----------

